# Free shavings from sawmills?



## Shutterbug (28 January 2014)

Few folk on my yard used the local Rowan Timber sawmill to source free shavings - they just rolled up in their trailer and filled binbags.  However this week they were told that the facility will no longer be available to them so there are a few unhappy faces.  I dont use them because I find them too dusty and have heard of incidents of nails and other objects being found in them so decided against it but I said I would ask on here if anyone knew of any other sawmills in the Lanarkshire area that they would be able to obtain free shavings from?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Snow (28 January 2014)

They were very lucky getting them free, most small sawmills charge.


----------



## _GG_ (28 January 2014)

I would be happy actually....I think they are terrible for horses. Horses are expensive, I wouldn't compromise on quality of bedding.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 January 2014)

Hmmm, there was another thread on here quite recently about this I seem to recall. Someone said that you have to be careful??? - as some of the trees used in commercial sawmills are actually poisonous?? Think they said that some of the trees with Red wood could be nasty. 

I'd have a look in the archives and see what you can turn up: if my memory serves me correct it was mebbe two or three weeks ago???

Anyone else remember?


----------



## JillA (28 January 2014)

Hoofprints in the Snow said:



			They were very lucky getting them free, most small sawmills charge.
		
Click to expand...

Echo this - if they don't sell them for animal bedding they usually sell to organisations with biomass boilers. I used to get some many years ago and they were dusty and sometimes you had to check for metal objects etc. and there was more sawdust than shavings so they got very heavy. Haven't seen any free for collection for many years now.


----------



## Shutterbug (28 January 2014)

JillA said:



			Echo this - if they don't sell them for animal bedding they usually sell to organisations with biomass boilers. I used to get some many years ago and they were dusty and sometimes you had to check for metal objects etc. and there was more sawdust than shavings so they got very heavy. Haven't seen any free for collection for many years now.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly why I dont use them JillA/ MiJodsR2BlinkinTite - have heard too many stories of objects in them and them being dangerous and yes they are very dusty.  This particular sawmill was quite happy for the odd horse owner to go down and fill a couple of binbags but word got round, and they were inundated so they have stopped it.  I personally dont use them, but said I would ask if anyone here knew of any other sawmills in the area


----------



## Mimi2610 (29 January 2014)

I always use sawdust and never pay for it. Most smaller sawmills are happy to give it away as it's just a waste product, it's the large sawmills that sell onto another mill or turn it into wood pellets. The sawdust is top quality, never dusty, highly absorbent and makes a really good bed. The trees are conifers from commercial forestry plantations, shavings from hardwoods can be dusty.

One of my horses is very sensitive to dust and as such shavings and straw irritate him however sawdust is the only bedding that doesn't.


----------



## FranLove (7 February 2014)

Hi, I used to get them from there but discovered that my feathered youngster was getting mites  it was great getting a freeby but cost me in lotions to clear mites and a very unhappy pony 
now that im on 'ordinary' shavings he's ok  happy pony happy owner


----------

